# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  O Windows 7 замолвите слово... PR Подборка сплететен и слухов

## SDA

Через систему обновления Windows стали доступны официальные пакеты для перевода английского интерфейса релиз-кандидата Windows 7 на другие языки, включая русский.
Как сообщает TheVista.ru, релиз языковых пакетов связан, вероятнее всего, с формальным окончанием мини-беты (программы закрытого тестирования), которое произошло 26 мая.

http://www.thevista.ru/page.php?id=11325

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Стала известной дата старта кампании по бесплатному апгрейду Windows Vista до Windows 7. 

В рамках стартующей 26 июня этого года кампании, получившей название "Windows 7 Upgrade Option Program", пользователи, купившие компьютер с предустановленной Windows Vista, смогут произвести бесплатный апгрейд до Windows 7.

Как сообщает Apcmag.com, австралийские покупатели продукции Acer обнаружили среди других рекламных материалов буклет, из которого следует, что каждый купивший начиная с 26 июня компьютер с предустановленной Windows Vista сможет бесплатно обновить систему до Windows 7 после ее выхода.

В Windows 7 Upgrade Option Program участвуют операционные системы Windows Vista версий Home Premium, Business и Ultimate. В результате бесплатного апгрейда пользователи этих систем смогут получить эквивалентную версию Windows 7. Таким образом, к примеру, пользователи Windows Vista Ultimate смогут произвести апгрейд до Windows 7 Ultimate. 

http://apcmag.com/news_home.htm

----------


## Ivaemon

Замечательно,по-моему... так Виста тихо сойдет на нет. Имхо, чем быстрее, тем лучше.

----------


## Vagon

Так в Висте уже есть такое с переходом на 7-ку.Вот,если бы ХР можно было бы проапдейтить.Было бы круто.

----------


## SDA

Команда разработчиков Microsoft в своем блоге представила необычный пакет дополнений для еще не вышедшей операционной системы Windows 7. Microsoft Touch Pack for Windows 7 является набором приложений для демонстрации возможностей технологии Multitouch. Всего в комплекте — три игры, две программы и одна заставка для хранителя экрана. 

Игра Blackboard представляет собой физическую головоломку, в которой пользователю необходимо достичь цели при помощи разных предметов, которые он может передвигать, масштабировать и поворачивать при помощи пальцев. Rebound – некое подобие аэрохоккея, где игрок управляет не одной подвижной шайбой, а сразу двумя, причем благодаря поддержке Windows 7 обработки сразу нескольких прикосновений в эту игру можно играть даже вдвоем за одним экраном. Наконец, в Garden Pond от пользователя требуется провести бумажные кораблики, плавающие на поверхности пруда, к обозначенной цели – для этого при помощи жестов необходимо создать волны нужного направления.

Представленные программы были первоначально созданы для Microsoft Surface – необычного компьютера, созданного в форм-факторе стола с большой сенсорной панелью. Приложение Surface Globe является, пожалуй, наиболее зрелищным – используя прикосновения, пользователь может вращать трехмерную модель планеты, приближать необходимые участки, а также изучать рельеф местности, просматривая пейзажи под разными углами. Приложение использует движок Microsoft Earth, который в свою очередь основан на картографическом сервисе maps.live.com. Вторая программа, Surface Collage, является простым редактором для создания коллажей, где пользователь может перетаскивать и масштабировать изображения.

Surface Lagoon представляет собой интерактивную заставку для хранителя экрана Windows 7. При ее запуске рабочий стол операционной системы сменяется поверхностью воды тропической лагуны, при этом пользователь может либо просто созерцать картину под медитативную музыку, либо поднимать волны, распугивая плавающих рыбок.

Хотя общая полезность Touch Pack for Windows 7 сомнительна, он представляет интерес именно как демонстрация возможностей новой операционной системы Microsoft. Единственное указанное на блоге разработчиков системное требование – компьютер под управлением Windows 7, обладающий поддержкой технологии Multitouch.

infox.ru

Р.S. Начало конца мыши положено  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Чем ближе финальный релиз Windows 7, тем больше появляется информации о разнообразных аспектах защиты этой ОС. К сожалению, значительная часть новостей свидетельствует скорее о переносе старых проблем на свежую почву, нежели о каких-то интересных и многообещающих усовершенствованиях. Наглядный тому пример - майский пресс-релиз Microsoft, извещающий о том, что в новой операционной системе непременно сохранится фирменная антипиратская технология, которая ещё со времен Windows XP известна как Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA), только теперь она будет называться Windows Activation Technologies.
дальше http://www.computerra.ru/own/430269/

----------


## max255

Компания Microsoft официально подтвердила свой отказ от ранее наложенного ограничения по количеству одновременно запущенных программ для самой доступной редакции Starter новой операционной системы Windows 7. Теперь пользователи Windows 7 Starter смогут запускать сколько угодно программ, хотя в системе по-прежнему остаются довольно жесткие функциональные ограничения. Как заявил в блоге разработчиков Брэндон ЛеБлан (Brandon LeBlanc), в Windows 7 Starter не будет таких функций, как графическая оболочка Aero Glass (доступны только несколько базовых тем оформления без прозрачности, напоминающих интерфейс Windows XP). Как следствие, графическая среда не сможет поддерживать предпросмотр открытых окон при переключении между задачами. Инструменты персонализации в редакции Starter не позволят самостоятельно поменять картинку для фона рабочего стола, а также цвета окон или звуковое оформление – доступны только стандартные наборы схем. Редакция Windows 7 Starter не позволит переключаться между учетными записями без предварительного завершения сеанса, а также не будет предоставлять поддержку вывода изображения на несколько мониторов. Кроме всего прочего, в начальной версии Windows 7 отсутствует возможность воспроизведения DVD, компонент Windows Media Center для записи и просмотра ТВ-программ и других передач, а также функция Remote Media Streaming для потокового вещания через Интернет личного архива с музыкой, видеозаписями и записанными ТВ-передачами с вашего домашнего ПК. Для корпоративных пользователей самой важной новостью будет отсутствие поддержки доменов в Windows 7 Starter – иными словами, такую систему будет почти невозможно использовать в сетях организаций, только дома. Еще в Windows 7 Starter не будет режима совместимости с XP, который позволяет безболезненно запускать приложения Windows XP в среде Windows 7. В свое время пользователи долго боролись с дискриминацией, упрашивая Microsoft открыть доступ к недорогой версии Starter во всем мире, а не только в самых бедных развивающихся странах, к которым Microsoft отнесла Индию и Китай. Microsoft уступили пользователям, теперь разрешено продавать новые ПК с недорогой базовой версией Windows 7 Starter по всему миру, в том числе в США. Тем не менее, чтобы не терять деньги на OEM-продажах, эту версию сделали настолько урезанной с функциональной и лицензионной точки зрения, что она почти перестает привлекать внимание потенциальных потребителей. Windows 7 Starter может предустанавливаться только на «сверх бюджетные ПК», как теперь в Microsoft именуют нетбуки и неттопы, причем диагональ экрана не должна превышать 10,2 дюйма, а частота одноядерного процессора – 2 ГГц. Без поддержки доменов, вывода на несколько мониторов и самостоятельной настройки графической среды такая система будет мало кому нужна, зато формально Microsoft обеспечит покупателям полную свободу выбора. Хотите дешевле – покупайте половину операционной системы. По словам ЛеБлана, на нетбуки описанной конфигурации (2 ГГц, экран 10,2 дюйма) вполне можно установить и более мощные версии Windows 7, в том числе Home Premium и даже корпоративные версии с полным набором всех функций, необходимых современному активному пользователю. Своими действия Microsoft сейчас довольно грамотно отвоевывает рыночную нишу нетбуков у Linux, который на заре появления этих недорогих вспомогательных ПК пользовался большой популярностью у OEM-производителей. Вполне возможно, что дальнейшие продуманные действия на этом рынке, в том числе ценовые, помогут Microsoft захватить доминирующее положение на всех клиентских платформах – от самых недорогих нетбуков с Windows 7 Starter до мощнейших рабочих станций с Windows 7 Ultimate. Информация о ценах на редакции Windows 7 пока не известна, однако, по некоторым слухам, первые заявления о ценах на коробочные и OEM-версии прозвучат уже начале июля этого года.

----------


## max255

29 мая состоялось подписание Windows 7 RC2. Релиз-кандидатом был утверждён билд 7200, датированный тем же 29 мая. Многие скажут, что это 100% фейк, т.к. ранее Майкрософтом публично сообщалось, что второго RC не будет, и его действительно не будет, но только публично. В реальности эту сборку получат лишь несколько крупных партнёров Майкрософт. По заявлению некоторых источников это произойдёт до 11 июня. По поводу номера сборки, а точнее большого прямого скачка с 7141 к 7200, то это ничем иным не объясняется, как любовью Майкрсофта к круглым числам (Beta - 7000, RC1 - 7100, RC2 - 7200).  Список изменений в Microsoft Windows 7 RC2: 1. Теперь Вы можете разместить что угодно на Панели задач. 2. Значки на панели задач немного расширяются, когда Вы проводите по ним курсором. 3. Системное меню более простое, и в нём легче разобраться. 4. Вы можете изменить изображение экрана входа в систему через меню Персонализация. 5. Меню/списки, которые выскакивают, когда Вы кликаете правой кнопкой по объекту, имеют Аэро Стеклянный эффект. 6. Заданные по умолчанию значки для Папок изменились, чтобы быть голубовато-прозрачными, как были показаны ранее. 7. Кнопки Minimize/Maximize/Exit изменили значки, и стали немного меньше чем в предыдущих сборках Vista/7. 8. Есть особенность "Загрузки" Изображений, файлов, и видео. Если Вы щелкаете правой кнопкой мыши файл, и нажимаете Upload, Вы можете заставить это автоматически применять ко всему выбранному веб сайту. По-завершении загрузки всплывающее будет казаться говорящим, что она сделана, и нажимание OK заставит ссылку загрузки на файл появляться во всплывающем блоке. 9. Испанский, китайский, корейский, и японский юникоды и параметры настройки интегрированы, таким образом можно выполнить иностранные приложения или использовать иностранную клавиатуру, не изменяя языки и не делая перезагрузку. 10. Коррекция ошибок и повышение стабильности.

----------


## max255

Возможно, вы уже установили на свой компьютер предварительную версию новой операционной системы Windows 7 Release Candidate и попытались оценить изменения в производительности некоторых приложений. Обозреватели сайта Betanews также провели независимое тестирование производительности распространенных веб-браузеров, поочередно запуская их под управлением операционных систем Windows Vista SP2 и Windows 7 RC. Изучив результаты испытаний, эксперты убедились в том, что в отдельных случаях переход на Windows 7 обеспечивает вполне ощутимый прирост производительности программного обеспечения. В качестве аппаратной платформы использовался один компьютер с установленными в разные логические разделы диска Windows Vista SP2 и Windows 7 RC. Спецификации системы приведены ниже:  * Материнская плата – Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3. * Процессор – Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600. * Видеокарта – Nvidia 8600 GTS-series. * Оперативная память – 3 гигабайта DDR2 DRAM. * Жесткий диск – Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 емкостью 640 гигабайт.  Набор тестов состоит из четырех различных компонентов, позволяющих получить исчерпывающее представление о различных аспектах работы каждого браузерного движка. В состав пакета входит тест на скорость рендеринга CSS, базовый тест производительности Celtic Kane, стандартный тест Acid3, а также популярный тест производительности (бенчмарк) SunSpider JavaS?1?ript. При подсчете итоговой оценки результаты каждой из указанных проверок имеют равные веса. В качестве «точки отсчета» используется показатель производительности браузера IE7 на платформе Vista SP2, принятый за единицу. К примеру, браузеру, набравшему по результатам тестирования 5,42 балла, удалось продемонстрировать на 542% больше производительность, чем IE7, работающему под управлением ОС Vista SP2. Организаторы испытаний пришли к следующим выводам: Для браузера Internet Explorer 8 прирост производительности составил 15%. На платформе Vista SP2 приложению IE8 удалось набрать 2,03 балла, а запущенный под управлением Windows 7 продукт получил 2,27 баллов. Разработчики Mozilla заслуживают отдельной похвалы. С каждой новой бета-версией производительность их приложения Firefox неуклонно возрастает. Бета-версия Firefox 3.5 Beta 4, запущенная на новой платформе от Microsoft, работает на 12% быстрее, чем под Vista (9,29 баллов против 8,49 баллов). А браузер Firefox 3.5 Beta 5 демонстрирует уже 28% прирост производительности. Более того, продукту Firefox 3.6 Alpha 1 удалось стать своего рода рекордсменом. Испытатели убедились, что на новой платформе от Microsoft это приложение будет работать на 30 (!) процентов быстрее. Результаты тестирования ожидаемого «Shiretoko» таковы – 9,10 баллов на платформе Win7 и 7,45 баллов на платформе Vista. Испытанию была подвергнута и новейшая версия браузера Chrome 3. Независимые эксперты отметили немного ухудшившиеся результаты теста Acid3 по сравнению с предыдущей версией. Однако Chrome 3 удалось реабилитироваться в результате демонстрации более быстрой визуализации веб-страниц, а также благодаря превосходным результатам прохождения криптографического бенчмарка. При запуске на платформе Win7 скорость работы браузера от Google возрастает на 16%. Последняя устойчивая версия браузера Opera не смогла удивить организаторов тестирования. Разница в производительности продукта при смене платформ составила всего 2% (4,55 баллов на платформе Vista и 4,51 на платформе Win7). Однако уже доступная «альфа» Opera 10 продемонстрировала более впечатляющие результаты и показала 15-процентный прирост производительности на платформе Win7 (5,47 баллов против 5,03 баллов). Настоящим же сюрпризом для тестеров оказались результаты испытания нового браузера от компании Apple. По необъяснимым причинам последняя бета-версия приложения Safari 4 Beta (build 528.17) работает под Windows 7 на 22% медленнее, чем под управлением Vista SP2.

----------


## SDA

Microsoft назначила дату выхода преемницы Windows Vista. Новая операционная система выйдет 22 октября 2009 г. Она появится как на новых компьютерах, так и в розничной продаже. 
Продажи Windows 7 начнутся 22 октября 2009 г., сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на официальное заявление Microsoft. Дистрибутив новой операционной системы производители компьютеров начнут получать уже с июля 2009 г. В октябре в продаже появятся первые компьютеры с предустановленной Windows 7. С этого же месяца систему можно будет купить в рознице.
Новая операционная система придет на смену Windows Vista, которая вышла в январе 2007 г. Однако на этот раз разработчик решил не дожидаться Нового года и запустить продажи в преддверии рождества – в период, когда на рынке наблюдается наибольшая потребительская активность.
Согласно специальной программе, пользователи, купившие компьютер с Windows Vista после 1 июля 2009 г., смогут обновить операционную систему до Windows 7 бесплатно. Но эта программа будет действовать не для всех компьютеров. Ранее уже действовала подобная программа – для тех, кто купил компьютер с Windows XP незадолго до того, как появилась Vista. 
Вместе с новой ОС будет поставляться Windows 7 Compatibility Center, с помощью которого разработчики смогут обеспечить совместимость своих продуктов с новой версией операционной системы. Центр совместимости приложений для Windows Vista был запущен спустя полтора года после выхода самой системы и в первые несколько дней после своего открытия не работал. На этот раз Microsoft обещает запустить центр одновременно с новой системой. 
Разработка Windows 7 началась в 2006 г. В декабре прошлого года бета-версия системы появилась на торрентах, а в январе 2009 г. была размещена на официальном сайте и стала доступна всем желающим. В процессе тестирования в системе было найдено более 2 тыс. ошибок, которые Microsoft пообещала исправить. В отличие от Vista, созданной с нуля, Windows 7 будет основана на своей предшественнице. Наиболее важным нововведением в ней станет поддержка технологии multi-touch. 

Microsoft займется активным продвижением лишь двух версий Windows 7 — Home Premium и Professional для домашних и бизнес-пользователей соответственно. Помимо Home Premium и Professional будут существовать еще четыре версии — Home Basic, Enterprise, Ultimate и Starter Edition. Но на них компания не станет тратить существенные маркетинговые ресурсы. В Microsoft уверены, что Home Premium и Professional удовлетворят потребности большинства пользователей в мире, которых насчитывается более миллиарда. 
Home Basic планируется распространять в развивающихся странах, заменив редакцию Starter. Starter Edition будет устанавливаться на компьютеры «с ограниченными аппаратными возможностями». Изначально Microsoft планировала ограничить Starter Edition на запуск не более трех приложений одновременно, но позже отказалась от этой идеи. Некоторые блоггеры успели охарактеризовать это ограничение как «худший маркетинговый прием в истории». 
Напомним, что чистая прибыль крупнейшего мирового производителя программного обеспечения Microsoft за 1-й квартал 2009 г. снизилась на 32% до $2,98 млрд по сравнению с $4,39 млрд, полученными за аналогичный период годом ранее. Выручка компании сократилась впервые с 1986 г., когда акции Microsoft стали торговаться на рынке. Выручка от продажи клиентских версий Windows в отчетный период снизилась по сравнению с прошлым годом на 16% до $3,4 млрд. Снижение выручки от реализации Windows компания объясняет неблагоприятной ситуацией на рынке персональных компьютеров и постепенной популяризацией недорогих нетбуков. По собственным данным компании, в 1-м квартале 2009 г. нетбуки составили 10% всех продаж.
http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/06/03/349470

----------


## l00phole

Спасибо за новость.
Примерные цены на лицензию еще не анонсировались?

----------


## Vagon

Я уже представляю,что будет дороже Висты,но если они сделают цены между ХР и Вистой,то явный сдвиг к покупке будет.

----------


## SDA

Добавлю:
Что касается Windows Server 2008 R2 (разработка этой серверной ОС идет параллельно с разработкой Windows 7), то она выйдет одновременно с Windows 7, т.е. 22 октября. Это подтвердил Вард Ральстон, групповой программный менеджер Windows Server Marketing, опубликовавший в блоге Technet.com соответствующий пост. Одновременно с этим он сообщил, что Windows Server 2008 R2 RTM будет отправлен партнерам Microsoft (крупнейшим производителям компьютеров) во второй половине июля, т.е. в те же сроки, что и Windows 7 RTM.
http://blogs.technet.com/windowsserv...ilability.aspx

----------


## Гриша

> Я уже представляю,что будет дороже Висты


По словам человека из MS, цена будет дороже Vista...

----------


## SDA

А между тем:
В сеть утекла Windows 7 build 7201
Сегодня ночью в сеть угодила свеженькая сборка под номером 7201.0.winmain_win7ids.090601-1516 из ранее неизвестной и, судя по всему, закрытой ветки win7ids, доступ к которой имеют не так много людей. Что до изменений, то в связи с грядущим окончанием работ над Windows 7 все они носят характер исправлений/оптимизаций. Некоторые из установивших свежую сборку говорят о несколько возросшей производительности.
http://www.thevista.ru/page.php?id=11360

----------


## SDA

На Wzor'e появилась следующая информация относительно подготовки к выпуску финальной версии Windows 7:


до сборки финального RTM релиза сейчас осталось сделать всего ничего, а именно ТРИ шага.

ШАГ ПЕРВЫЙ: с 10 по 15 июня станет доступна последняя публичная сборка для партнеров корпорации Microsoft, этой "публичной" сборкой станет сборка: 6.1.7229.0.winmain.090604-1901. 
После этого и вплоть до выхода финального RTM релиза НИКАКИЕ внутренние или партнерские сборки не будут доступны.
* (мы говорим о официальном доступе сборок, а утечь может все что угодно в сеть, даже последняя актуальная сборка: 6.1.7230.0.winmain.090605-1900 - и эта сборка возможно станет RTM Escrow сборкой).

ШАГ ВТОРОЙ: точно с середины июня будут собираться сборки - кандидаты на RTM финальный релиз, никакая из этих сборок не будет роздана партнерам.

ШАГ ТРЕТИЙ: финальный RTM релиз Windows 7 будет собран до дня летнего солнцестояния т.е до 21 июня! В Microsoft осознают, что ранее начатое дело необходимо закончить именно до этой мистической даты!
Начиная с 19 июня возможно появление RTM релиза Windows 7 и в интернете.
ФИНИШ?: С момента сборки RTM релиза в Microsoft будет проводится закрытое тестирование релиза а затем его подписание (sign-off), до окончания этих процедур НИКТО не может утверждать какая сборка станет официальным, финальным RTM релизом Windows 7.
Предстоящая сборка RTM сборки не говорит о том, что она сразу же появится на CONNECT'е или у подписчиков на MSDN. 

Softodrom.ru

а между тем:
В сеть утекла сборка из одной весьма примечательной ветки - winmain_sp. В связи с этим в окне winver вместе с полным номером сборки 7227.0.x86fre.winmain_sp.090602-2110 красуется надпись Service Pack 1. Сборка доступна в виде VHD-образа 32-битной системы.


Технические данные релиза (х86):
Имя образа: 7227.0_x86fre_winmain_sp.090602-2110_Client_EN_US_Ultimate.vhd
Размер rar-архива: 2,004,253,818 байт
MD5: 110B66C56E57962522BCEEC9AC0D6813
SHA1: C8C6E02D97FCA735E0B0874E3A5DE22060C66E7B 
CRC: 013D89FF 
http://www.thevista.ru/page.php?id=11381

----------


## SDA

В сети появились новые сборки Windows 7


В сети появились новые сборки Windows 7, предназначенные для партнеров Microsoft и участников TAP-программы. Сборки имеют номер 7229.0.090604-1901.

По-видимому, эти сборки Windows 7 станут последними из сборок, которые компания Microsoft раздает "для пробы", и следующей доступной официально сборкой Windows 7 станет релиз этой операционной системы, т.е. ее финальная версия.

Технические данные Windows 7 build 7229 (опубликованы на Wzor'e):

x86
7229.0.090604-1901_x86fre_client_en-us_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULFREO_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE: 2,426.87 MB
MD5: B4C090F45F2A6CE136C4413A8E56A631
SHA1: B3FEC2CFC05B6004864AB7EF99A1F9C7EE8D8BA4
CRС: B1BBD756

x64
7229.0.090604-1901_x64fre_client_en-us_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULXFREO_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE: 3,111.09 MB
MD5: B32460CB7ABB9BF5EAC65AEA7034C798B
SHA1: F3DF1990D9242C48BC56515534911838DF0ABEA9
CRС: 04FC6B18

Обращаем внимание на то, что это - OEM-версии Windows 7, и похоже на то, что по этой причине никакими ранее выданными ключами произвести активацию системы не удасться...

Softodrom.ru

----------


## SDA

Начались работы над RTM сборками Windows 7
В Microsoft начались работы по подготовке финальной сборки Windows 7, о чем свидетельствует утекшая сборка Windows 7 7232 из ветки RTM (Release To Manufacturing), появившаяся в сети в виде VHD-образа 64-битной системы.

Технические данные Windows 7 build 7232:

7232.0.amd64fre.winmain.090610-1900.client_en-us.ultimate.vhd
7409031680 byte
SHA1: 90286CA644BBBD7C6B4BF1D6E6696064DA825839)
CRC: 5723B24B
MD5: F47C13D2FD1D94F5A2E9A0A85BA0B5D0
SHA1: 8BB2AB688698AE503794F02C29C629131FF0160C 

Как недавно сообщил Wzor.info, финальный RTM релиз Windows 7 будет собран до дня летнего солнцестояния, т.е до 21 июня. Посмотрим, что произойдет на самом деле, ведь до этой даты осталось меньше недели... 

Softodrom.ru

----------


## SDA

Энтузиасту, скрывающемуся под ником hackerman1, удалось инсталлировать и запустить операционную систему Windows 7 на стареньком компьютере, оборудованном процессором Pentium II с тактовой частотой 266 МГц.
Экспериментальная машина была оснащена 128 Мб ОЗУ и малопроизводительной графической картой с 4 Мб памяти. После успешной загрузки ОС экспериментатор, решив усложнить задачу, уменьшил объем оперативной памяти до 96 Мб — Windows 7 запустилась и на этот раз. Затем энтузиаст убрал еще одну микросхему ОЗУ на 32 Мб, однако после этого увидеть рабочий стол новой операционной системы не удалось. 

О том, сколько времени ушло на установку Windows 7 на морально устаревшем ПК и как долго загружалась ОС, не сообщается. Однако известно, что инсталляция платформы на компьютер с чипом Pentium III отнимает около 17 часов, а появления рабочего стола после нажатия кнопки включения питания приходится ждать почти 20 минут. 

В ближайшие планы умельца hackerman1 входит установка Windows 7 на еще более слабом компьютере, оборудованном процессором Pentium I с частотой 166 МГц и видеокартой с 1 Мб памяти. 

Напомним, что работы над Windows 7 близятся к завершению: презентация операционной системы должна состояться в конце октября. 


http://soft.compulenta.ru/435394/

----------


## Hanson

аффигеть, 17 часов

----------


## ALEX(XX)

это ж насколько сексуально неудовлетворённым надо быть...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Да это нормально - я в 96 ставил на 386 комп виндовс 95 почти сутки.  :094:

----------


## Doc18

вот так и появляются "Кулибины"
 :Clapping:

----------


## SDA

Window 7 RTM откладывается на июль

Согласно сетевым источникам, финальная версия Windows 7 выйдет в в июле.

Напомним, что недавно Wzor заявил о том, что Windows 7 RTM будет выпущен не позднее 21 июня.

Увы и ах, но на этот раз Wzor ошибся с датой выхода финальной версии, но
теперь выдал на-гора следующую информацию, утверждая, что она является самым точным графиком работ:

FINAL ROADMAP FOR WINDOWS 7 [CLIENT-SERVER]:
01.06 - 19.06 BUILDING RTM ESCROW - уже собран RTM ESCROW.
22.06 - 10.07 RTM RECALL - сборка и поиск кандидатов на финальный RTM релиз.
10.07 WINDOWS 7 RTM FINAL BUILD TARGET - день сборки "золотого кода".
13.07 WINDOWS 7 RTM SIGN-OFF - день подписания финального RTM релиза!

Softodrom.ru

----------


## SDA

Корпорация Microsoft удалит со своего сайта релиз-кандидат операционной системы Windows 7 пятнадцатого августа, сообщается в блоге разработчиков Windows. Срок действия релиз-кандидата истечет первого июня 2010 года. 
Представители Microsoft подчеркивают, что пользователи, скачавшие релиз-кандидат Windows 7, но не установившие его, смогут это сделать и после 15 августа. Для получения ключа активации им нужно будет зайти на соответствующую страницу сайта Microsoft и следовать инструкциям. 

Релиз-кандидат Windows 7 был выложен на сайте Microsoft четвертого мая 2009 года. 30 апреля эта версия новой операционной системы была разослана подписчикам сервисов MSDN и Technet. В начале января на сайте Microsoft была размещена бета-версия Windows 7. 

Разработка операционной системы Windows 7 началась в 2000 году (тогда она называлась Blackcomb, а ее выход планировался на 2005 год). Впервые она была публично продемонстрирована 28 октября 2008 года. 

Продажи операционной системы Microsoft Windows 7 начнутся 22 октября текущего года. Начиная с этого дня можно будет приобрести как компьютеры с предустановленной Windows 7, так и коробочные версии этой операционной системы. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/24/windows/

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Microsoft раскрыла детали программы льготного обновления до Windows 7 (Windows 7 Upgrade Program). Согласно официальной информации право бесплатного или льготного обновления до Windows 7 получат лишь те пользователи, которые приобретут лицензию на Windows Vista (Ultimate или Home Premium) на полных основаниях и лишь начиная с 27 июня. 
После выхода Windows 7, который запланирован 22 октября, пользователь сможет легально обновить ОС до Home-Premium или Ultimate- редакции Windows 7 абсолютно бесплатно, либо заплатив минимальную сумму (необходимо изучить условия Лицензионного соглашения) 
Отметим, что крупнейший американский розничный продавец электроники и компьютеров Best Buy, намерен под эту акцию провести свое предложение, по которому за 49 долларов можно будет купить обновление до Windows 7 Home Premium с соответствующей версии Windows Vista, а за 99 долларов - до Windows 7 Professional (для пользователей, которые купили Vista до 27 июня

securitylab.ru

----------


## SDA

В России Upgrade-версия Windows 7 будет доступна 22 июля 2009 г., а коробочные и предустановленные на ПК новые ОС Microsoft можно будет купить, начиная с 22 октября. 
Как рассказал CNews Павел Кузьменко, руководитель подразделения Microsoft по продвижению клиентских ОС в России, продажи коробочных и предустановленных (OEM) версий русскоязычной Microsoft Windows 7 стартуют 22 октября 2009 г. Кроме того, будет распространяться upgrade-версия для перехода с Windows Vista. Для корпоративных заказчиков она станет доступна раньше полных версий - 22 июля 2009 г. Начиная с этого дня заказчики, которые приобрели программы корпоративного лицензирования, смогут установить новую ОС.

На вопрос о ценах Кузьменко дал лишь сравнительные ответы без абсолютных цифр, сказав, что Windows 7 не будет стоить дороже, чем существующие сейчас редакции Vista. Планы продаж лицензий он озвучить отказался, сказав, что традиционно основное их число приходится на OEM-версии, на втором месте находятся программы корпоративного лицензирования, а доля коробочных версий совсем невелика.

Версией Release Candidate (RC) можно будет пользоваться до марта 2010 г., но с момента выхода RTM (Release to manufacture) 22 июля RC отправится на сайте корпорации либо в архив, либо возможность скачивать эту версию пропадет вовсе. В русскую версию Windows 7 войдет браузер Internet Explorer 8. Какие-либо изменения в политике отказа от ОС, предустановленных на ПК, по его словам, пока не планируются.
Корпоративные пользователи, у которых есть действующее соглашение software assurance, смогут перейти с Vista на Windows 7 бесплатно. Обычным покупателям и бизнес-пользователям, не заключавшим такое соглашение, Кузьменко рекомендует покупать ПК с предустановленной ОС Vista. Владельцы таких компьютеров смогут обновить операционную систему до Windows 7 через своих вендоров. Условия обновления у разных производителей могут быть разными – они вправе менять сроки своего участия в программе обновлений и определять те линейки ПК, для которых она будет действовать.

Из появившейся в Windows 7 новой функциональности можно назвать поддержку виртуальных жестких дисков (VHD) и технологию DirectAccess для доступа пользователей к корпоративной сети. В панели управления появились мастер калибровки монитора и управление подключением биометрических устройств. Для разработчиков в Windows 7 добавился интерфейс создания сетевых приложений (network API, application programming interface) с поддержкой веб-сервисов, использующих протокол обмена XML-сообщениями SOAP.

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/06/25/351873

----------


## SDA

Стремление Европейского союза избавиться от ига Microsoft привело к тому, что миллионам пользователей со всей Европы, с нетерпением ожидающих выхода Windows 7, придется выполнять чистую установку Windows 7 вместо простого обновления с Vista. Браво, ЕС! Европейцы будут счастливы.

Как вы, наверное, слышали, Microsoft приняла решение продавать в Европе специальные версии Windows 7, так называемые E-версии, без встроенного Internet Explorer 8. Но поскольку обновление с Vista до E и N-версий технически довольно-таки сложно реализовать, пользователям придется делать чистую установку, при этом все файлы, папки и настройки пользователям придется скопировать вручную, а приложения придется переустановить.

Вся эта процедура значительно усложнена по сравнению с обычным обновлением с Vista, но, как говорят в Microsoft, вниманию пользователей будет представлена подробная пошаговая инструкция, однако, наиболее простым (и логичным) способом для жителей Европы приобрести Windows 7 будет являться заказ из США или просьба к знакомому привезти ОС из-за границы.

В памятке к OEM-производителям, которая была опубликована сетевым изданием Techarp, Microsoft предупреждает: "Чистая установка Windows 7 - это сложный технический процесс, поэтому пользователи должны быть предупреждены о следующем:

следует сохранить свои личные данные и настройки, в том числе документы, фотографии, файлы, программы, музыку и видео. Microsoft рекомендует пользователям использовать внешний жесткий диск для выполнения этой задачи.

Чистая установка удалит все программы, поэтому пользователи должны быть уверены, что у них есть диски с программами или установочные файлы всех приложений, которые планируется устанавливать в Windows 7.

Все приложения и все драйвера должны быть или сохранены на внешнем жестком диске или должны быть получены от OEM-производителей. ОЕМ-производители должны предоставить пользователям исчерпывающую информацию о процедуре.

Затем пользователи могут установить Windows 7, следуя инструкциям.

После этого пользователи должны переустановить драйвера. Если каких-то драйверов нет, пользователи должны загрузить их с сайта OEM-производителей. После установки ОС должна найти и установить драйвер сетевой карты, чтобы пользователи без проблем смогли загрузить отсутствующие драйвера.

И, наконец, пользователи должны переустановить программы, восстановить настройки и скопировать данные с внешнего жесткого диска."

Источник: http://www.tgdaily.com

----------


## bolshoy kot

Я все еще надеюсь, что параллельно будут идти обычные версии.
 :Furious3: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Чувствую, людям придется качать "некастрированную" ОС из торрента и т.д.
И где борьба с пиратсвом?  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Правильно. За идиотизм нужно платить

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Правильно. За идиотизм нужно платить


Я не понял.

----------


## rdog

надеюсь и ru версия Windows 7 будет без Internet Explorer 8 ?

----------


## SDA

> надеюсь и ru версия Windows 7 будет без Internet Explorer 8 ?


На сайте Майкрософт-Россия появилось следующее обьявление:

"Данное предложение действует для пользователей, которые приобрели компьютер с предустановленной лицензионной копией системы Windows Vista Home Premium, Windows Vista Business или Windows Vista Ultimate между 26 июня 2009 г. и 31 января 2010 г. у поставщика компьютеров, являющегося участником программы обновления системы до Windows 7.

Обновление до Windows 7 будет выполнено для соответствующей версии: таким образом, вы можете получить Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная, Windows 7 Профессиональная или Windows 7 Максимальная при покупке определенных моделей компьютеров с предустановленной лицензионной копией системы Windows Vista Home Premium, Windows Vista Business или Windows Vista Ultimate соответственно.

После выхода Windows 7 у вас будет возможность получить DVD-диск с обновлением для ОС Windows Vista без дополнительной оплаты стоимости лицензии и в любое удобное для вас время перейти на ОС Windows 7."


Далее приводится информация о способах реализации этой программы при приобретении компьютера у российских и международных производителей и дается перечень производителей, участвующих в программе Windows 7 Upgrade Option:

Российские производители ПК: RET, Ritm, Instar Tech, Norland, Aquarius, Alfa Comp, IC Partner.
Международные производители ПК: Acer, Packard Bell, Asus, Dell, FTS, HP, Lenovo, Sony, Toshiba. 
http://www.microsoft.com/rus/windows...s/upgrade.aspx

----------


## Geser

> Я не понял.


Заставлять убрать из Виндовс браузер величайшая глупость. Теперь за неё пришла расплата

----------


## rdog

> Заставлять убрать из Виндовс браузер величайшая глупость. Теперь за неё пришла расплата


прошу ногами не бить)) но вот решение проблемы- http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/18920363.html

----------


## makstor

> Microsoft предупреждает: "Чистая установка Windows 7 - это сложный технический процесс, поэтому пользователи должны быть предупреждены о следующем:...


А как же тезис "ОС для домохозяек"?

----------


## SDA

> А как же тезис "ОС для домохозяек"?


А много таких "домохозяек" которые сами инсталируют Windows? Я думаю юзер умеющий установить(переустановить) Windows, к категории "домохозяек" не принадлежит, чуть-чуть повыше по компьюторной грамотности :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Компания Microsoft объявила цены на свою новую операционную систему Windows 7. Из-за особенностей европейского релиза, лишённого Internet Explorer в результате борьбы с Еврокомиссией и производителями альтернативных браузеров, жителям Старого Света придётся выложить за "семёрку" существенно больше, чем американским гражданам, отмечает The Industry Standard.

В Microsoft при этом считают, что, напротив, предлагают европейцам наиболее выгодные условия. По словам одного из вице-президентов компании Брэда Брукса (Brad Brooks), по поводу европейской Windows 7E было много споров, поскольку из-за отсутствия Internet Explorer решительно нет никакой возможности предоставить апгрейд пользователям предыдущих, отягощённых браузером, версий.

"Мы должны были сделать выбор. Либо мы задерживаем выход Windows 7 в Европе, либо выпускаем её одновременно везде и делаем что-то другое. И мы решили сделать что-то другое, — говорит Брукс. — Таким образом, в Европе мы по сути предлагаем полную версию Windows 7E по стоимости обновления".

Несмотря на такую поблажку, на практике за некоторые конфигурации "семёрки" европейцам придётся платить чуть ли не вдвое больше, чем американцам. Так, стоимость апгрейда в США на Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional и Ultimate составит соответственно 120, 200 и 220 долларов, в то время как "полная" безбраузерная "семёрка" обойдётся жителям континентальной Европы в 119, 285 и 299 евро (т.е. по текущему курсу евро-Ultimate перевалит за 420 баксов — на 91% больше, чем в США). Британцам с их фунтами жизнь покажется несколько слаще, хотя за Ultimate они всё равно заплатят в полтора раза больше, чем американцы.

Разумеется, если сравнивать цены на Windows 7E и полную версию системы в США, разница будет не такая заметная: полная "семёрка" будет продаваться здесь в розницу за 200, 300 и 320 долларов, в зависимости от конфигурации. С другой стороны, у американцев, а также у канадцев и японцев есть возможность заранее проапгрейдиться по льготной цене с более чем 50% скидкой. Чуть позднее подобное предложение появится и в некоторых странах Европы, так что местным жителям надо ловить момент.

Напомним, что официальные поставки Windows 7 в основных языковых версиях (в том числе и русской) начнутся 22 октября. Версии для остальных языков чуть задержатся — до 31 октября.

Покупателям новых компьютеров с "Вистой" также имеет смысл принимать во внимание специальные условия обновления до Windows 7, действующие и в России.

webplanet.ru

----------


## SDA

Всё ближе финальный релиз операционной системы Windows 7 и всё больший интерес она вызывает. Недавно после внимательного изучения пользовательского соглашения одной из последних сборок Windows 7 Home Premium дотошные тестеры раскопали интереснейший пункт.


    2. INSTALLATION AND USE RIGHTS

    a. One copy per Computer. Except as allowed in Section 2(b) below, you may install one copy of the software on one computer. That computer is the "licensed computer".

    b. Family pack. If you are a "Qualified Family Pack User", you may install one copy of the software marked as "Family Pack" on three computers in your household for use by people who reside there. Those computers are the "licensed computers" and are subject to these license terms. If you don't know whether you are Qualified Family Pack User, visit go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Linkid=141399 or contact the Microsoft affiliate serving your country.

Упомянутая ссылка не работает, но очевидно, что рано или поздно она станет общедоступной. Как бы то ни было, данный пункт означает ни много, ни мало - владельцы коробочных версий Windows 7 Home Premium смогут устанавливать эту операционную систему на три домашних компьютера. Дополнительные условия и подробности станут известны позднее, однако уже сейчас у легальных пользователей есть отличный повод для оптимизма...

fcenter.ru

----------


## SDA

*Windows 7 RTM выйдет 13 июля*

 По сообщениям анонимных источников в компании Microsoft, финальная, готовая к производству версия Windows 7 RTM (Release to Manufacturing) выйдет 13 июля.

Предварительные версии уходят в прошлое, и софтверный гигант делает последние шаги на пути к выпуску своего главного программного продукта года. Дата 13 июля совпадает с началом работы Всемирной конференции партнеров (Worldwide Partner Conference) в Новом Орлеане. Стоит только иметь в виду, что версия RTM - это не совсем публичный релиз, но, в двух словах, - практически окончательная редакция, которая попадет в магазины в октябре. Последние штрихи производители внесут в течение следующих нескольких месяцев, и программное обеспечение будет сконфигурировано в соответствии с OEM-требованиями.

Подписчики MSDN получат Windows 7 RTM одновременно с остальными партнерами Microsoft. 

3dnews.ru

----------


## SDA

*Утекли цены на Windows 7 Family Pack и Anytime Upgrade*

История повторяется: в августе 2006 года канадское отделение Amazon случайно опубликовало на своем сайте цены на Windows Vista до их официального анонса. И вот сегодня, благодаря одному из розничных продавцов, стали известны цены на так называемый Windows 7 Family Pack и Anytime Upgrade. Дешевле, чем можно было предположить.

Итак, владельцы онлайн-магазина Expercom непреднамеренно разместили на своем сайте цены на WINDOWS 7 FAMILY PACK/ HOME PREMIUM UPGRADE (GFC-00236), стоимость которого, по их информации, составляет $136.95 вместо $199, как предполагалось ранее.
Еще один реселлер, University IT Computer Sales, опубликовал на своем сайте аналогичную информацию, хотя цена на Family Pack у них оказалась несколько выше и составила $144.95. Затем информация была удалена с сайта. Найти ее можно в кэше Google.

В каталоге Expercom, кстати, можно отыскать цены на линейку Windows Anytime Upgrade:


UPG WINDOWS ANYTIME/W7 STARTER TO HOME PREMIUM UPGRADE
Microsoft - Model 4WC-00040 $81.95

UPG WINDOWS ANYTIME/W7 HOME PREMIUM TO PROFESSIONAL UPGRADE

Microsoft - Model 7KC-00040 $90.95
UPG WINDOWS ANYTIME/W7 HOME PRE TO ULTIMATE UPGRADE
Microsoft - Model 39C-00040 $137.95

Все эти цены кажутся весьма правдоподобными. Интересно, что в списке AU-версий отсутствует редакция для обновления Windows 7 Professional до Windows 7 Ultimate, которое, как мне кажется, обойдется пользователям от $20 до $30.

Версия AU для обновления Home Premium до Professional доступна в каталоге PC Nation по цене $92.55 и в каталоге PC Mall по цене в $99.99. Там же можно найти обновление от Starter до Home Premium и от Home Premium к Ultimate за $89.99 и $153.99, соответственно.


Источник: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

*Финальная ссборка Windows 7 собрана?*

Ресурс Wzor сообщил о появлении сборки с номером 6.1.7600.16384.win7_rtm.090710-1945, которая с очень большой долей вероятности станет финальной версией новой операционной системы Windows 7.

Кстати, в Китае уже появились скриншоты финальной (?) сборки Windows, а также ее технические данные:

7600.16384.090710-1945_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE: 3,224,717,312
SHA1: 0x31849B315290EFABFD81F967ED3C553D82925E4C


В понедельник стартует конференция Microsoft Partner Forum (Форум Партнеров Microsoft), в рамках которой корпорация, как ожидается, представит бета-версию Office 2010 и веб-приложения Office. Можно надеяться, что на этой конференции Microsoft официально сообщит и о завершении работ над Windows 7.

Правда, по этому поводу Взор уточняяет:

"Рискнем предположить, что ещё сегодня или завтра 13 июля компания Microsoft соберет ещё одну сборку (к примеру 16386), которая будет предоставлена TAP'ам [партнерам Microsoft], а также возможно, именно о ней будет заявлено на предстоящей Всемирной Партнерской конференции WPC09 Microsoft, проходящей в Новом Орлеане (New Orlean) с 13-16 июля, но только 24 июля эту сборку предоставят партнерам компании Microsoft для скачивания с сайта CONNECT."

Резюме:
1. С вероятностью 99 процентов сборка с круглым номером 7600 станет финальной сборкой Windows 7 (Windows 7 RTM).
2. С вероятностью 99.9% финальная версия Windows 7 RTM до конца этого месяца станет доступной на сайте Microsoft Connect.
3. C вероятностью 100% розничные продажи Windows 7 начнутся 22 октября. 

Softodrom.ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Политика компании Microsoft в отношении европейских пользователей, которым пообещали за дополнительные деньги удалить из ОС браузер, принесла свои плоды: ограниченный тираж Windows 7E по дисконтной цене был буквально сметён европейцами в считанные часы. Майкрософтовский онлайн-магазин в Европе не выдержал вчера наплыва жаждущих халявы пользователей, так что приём предварительных заказов на эту систему был временно приостановлен, сообщает ComputerWorld. Чуть позже магазин вновь стал работать, но продолжалось это всего около часа, после чего он опять отключился. По сообщению BBC News, британский Amazon, также распространявший "дешёвые" винды, отрапортовал, что за первые восемь часов копий Windows 7 было продано больше, чем за весь 17-недельный период предварительных продаж "Висты" в 2006 году. Французский и немецкий сайты этого магазина уже распродали все свои запасы. Отметим, что продажи дисконтной "семёрки" в Европе были ограничены не только по количеству копий, но также и по времени — до 14 августа. И вот за месяц до этого дедлайна Amazon.de вынужден был прекратить продажи Windows 7E Home Edition за 50 евро и теперь принимает предзаказы на ту же ОС, но уже по цене в 120 евро. Напомним, что когда несколько недель назад в Microsoft объявили цены на свою новую систему, оказалось, что европейцам придётся платить за неё заметно больше, чем американцам. При этом компания оставила потенциальным покупателям в США, Канаде, Японии и некоторых странах Европы лазейку в виде ограниченного количества копий апгрейд-версий Windows 7 по льготным ценам. При всём этом европейская Windows 7Е отличается отсутствием браузера Internet Explorer 8, что стало результатом давления на Microsoft со стороны Еврокомиссии и лобби конкурентов. Правда, реакцией компании на это давление не все остались довольны. В Opera Software, к примеру, уверены, что принятые Microsoft меры не помогут восстановить здоровую конкуренцию среди браузеров на десктопах. Меры же заключаются в следующем: пользователи полноценной Windows 7 при желании смогут отключать в "Панели управления" компонент Internet Explorer 8 — или же включать его обратно. Ну а в Windows 7E данный компонент будет попросту отсутствовать. Конкуренты же считают, что лучшим вариантом решения проблемы стал бы "избирательный экран", где пользователь смог бы легко выбрать установку того браузера, которому решил отдать предпочтение.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------


## SDA

*Появился "золотой код" Windows 7 !!!*

По информации Взора, "золотым кодом" Windows 7 (Windows 7 RTM) стала сборка 7600.16385.090713-1255 - в субботу утром (т.е. вечером в пятницу по "США-йному" времени) она получила одобрение всех участвовавших в голосовании ведущих инженеров Microsoft, коих было 8541 человек.

Кстати говоря, Windows 7 Build 7600.16385.090713-1255 уже появился на некоторых торрент-трекерах в виде самодельных дистрибутивов, собранных из россыпи файлов и папок, и сильно похоже на то, что их утечка произошла в китайском подразделении Microsoft.

По информации из проверенных источников сборка 7600.16384.win7_rtm.090710-1945, которой прочили стать финальной, не смогла пройти процедуру одобрения в связи с обнаружением в ней досадной ошибки в одном из встроенных приложений.

Несколько слов о финальном дистрибутиве Windows 7. Вероятнее всего, уже в эти выходные должна произойти пересборка сборки 7600.16385.090713-1255 в финальный установочный дистрибутив Windows 7, после чего на будущей неделе он станет доступен подписчикам MSDN и Technet. До 1 сентября Windows 7 RTM получат партнеры Microsoft - производители персональных компьютеров, а розничные продажи Windows 7, как "коробок", так и в виде предустановленной на компьютер операционной системы, начнутся еще позже - 22 октября.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*В Европе запретили Windows 7 Family Pack*

Корпорация Microsoft в новой операционной системе Windows 7 предусмотрела специальный вид лицензии - "семейную". Под этой лицензией будет продаваться продукт под названием Windows 7 Family Pack - вариант Windows 7 с лицензией, разрешающей пользователю установить операционную систему Windows 7 Home Premium у себя дома сразу на трех компьютерах.

Во многих он-лайн магазинах США уже можно сделать предварительный заказ на товар под кодом GFC-00236, который как раз и является "семейной" версией Windows 7/Windows Home Premium Upgrade стоимостью $140. За эти деньги можно будет обновить три домашних компьютера с Windows Vista до Windows 7.

Увы, европейцам, похоже, от этого будет ни холодно и не жарко: Microsoft до сих пор так и не получила разрешения поставлять "семейную" версию Windows 7 страны Евросоюза, сообщает Itproportal.com.
Впрочем, Россия, как известно, членом Евросоюза не является... 
Softodrom.ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Впрочем, Европа давно уже не авторитет..  :Smiley:  ИМХО, делать там парламентариям нефиг.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Партнеры корпорации Microsoft смогут скачать RTM-версию Windows 7 уже 6 августа текущего года. Об этом сообщается в официальном блоге разработчиков. Как сообщает Computerworld, что новой операционной системе могут присвоить статус RTM уже 22 июля. Это будет означать, что Windows 7 готова к производству. В Microsoft эту информацию не подтвердили. 
 По сообщениям представителей Microsoft, партнеры, оформившие подписку Action Pack, смогут скачать англоязычную RTM-версию операционной системы 23 августа. С 1 октября компания планирует выпустить предрелизную версию Windows 7 на других языках. 
    Разработчики в очередной раз подтвердили, что в розничную продажу операционная система поступит 22 октября. Российский релиз Windows 7 состоится в этот же день

securitylab.ru

----------


## SDA

Буквально пару дней назад Microsoft опубликовала полезный документ, в котором описаны все возможные (и невозможные)пути обновления до различных редакций Windows 7. Тем, у кого есть сомнения, читать обязательно.

Ниже я привел наиболее важные разделы этого документа. Обратите внимание, что иных путей обновления не предусмотрено, и даже если вам удастся обновить систему, то никто не возьмется отвечать за ее работоспособность. Лучше пользоваться документированными способами. Итак, переходим к путям обновления.

дальше http://www.thevista.ru/page.php?id=11578

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Microsoft и Евросоюз продолжают вести поиск взаимовыгодных решений для решения "браузерного спора" по поводу наличия или отсутствия браузеров в европейской версии операционной системе Windows 7. В Европейской комиссии сегодня сообщили, что корпорация направила им новое предложение по решению проблемы. Судя по этому заявлению, нынешнее предложение устроит обе стороны. По новому предложению корпорации, в европейской версии Windows 7 (все редакции) все-таки будет изначально присутствовать браузер Internet Explorer, однако после инсталляции операционной системы на компьютер пользователю будет выведен диалог предлагающий либо оставить в системе по умолчанию Internet Explorer, либо установить один из альтернативных браузеров, таких как Firefox, Opera или Safari. В том случае, если пользователь выбирает второй вариант, то браузер IE в системе все равно останется, но он будет использован только для некоторых служебных нужд, весь интернет-браузинг будет производиться при помощи выбранного альтернативного браузера. Кроме того, европейские производители и продавцы компьютеров могут сами осуществлять выбор браузеров и продавать компьютеры с Windows 7 и заранее выбранным браузером. Сама Microsoft обязуется нe давить на своих партнеров, чтобы те выбирали "правильный" браузер. В Европейской комиссии говорят, что данное предложение было выработано в результате серии интенсивных переговоров с Microsoft. Ранее Европа обвинила корпорацию в неконкурентных методах при продвижении своего браузера Internet Explorer, а также в выдавливании конкурентов с рынка браузеров. Антимонопольные чиновники пригрозили софтверному гиганту крупными штрафами. В ответ на это Microsoft сообщила, что выпустит для Европы ограниченную версию Windows 7, в которой вообще не будет браузеров. В Брюсселе назвали такую позицию софтверного гиганта неконструктивной. По словам чиновников, целью их расследования было желание предоставить пользователям равные возможности по использованию любых браузеров, вместо этого Microsoft вообще лишила пользователей какого-либо выбора.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------


## Kuzz

> Партнеры корпорации Microsoft смогут скачать RTM-версию Windows 7 уже 6 августа текущего года.


  :Cheesy: 

Всего через два дня после анонса образ Windows 7 RTM разошелся по файлообменникам.

Как и в случае предыдущих утечек, к этому активно приложили руку, скажем так, условно российские варезники, за гонкой которых было довольно забавно наблюдать - образ от WZor, самостоятельно собранный из рабочего каталога, появился даже за несколько дней до анонса, ну а 24-го (именно в этот день RTM получили партнеры MS) подтянулись и "родные" x86 и x64 образы от Zukona.

Установка поверх бет и RC, как и обещалось, не работает, но, как и раньше, проходит трюк с редактированием cversion.ini. 

bugtraq.ru

*Добавлено через 4 часа 56 минут*

*Microsoft предложит пользователям Windows 7 выбрать браузер*

Microsoft и Евросоюз продолжают вести поиск взаимовыгодных решений для решения "браузерного спора" по поводу наличия или отсутствия браузеров в европейской версии операционной системе Windows 7. В Европейской комиссии сообщили, что корпорация направила им новое предложение по решению проблемы. Судя по этому заявлению, нынешнее предложение устроит обе стороны.

По новому предложению корпорации, в европейской версии Windows 7 (все редакции) все-таки будет изначально присутствовать браузер Internet explorer, однако после инсталляции операционной системы на компьютер пользователю будет выведен диалог предлагающий либо оставить в системе по умолчанию Internet Explorer, либо установить один из альтернативных браузеров, таких как Firefox, Opera или safari. В том случае, если пользователь выбирает второй вариант, то браузер IE в системе все равно останется, но он будет использован только для некоторых служебных нужд, весь интернет-браузинг будет производиться при помощи выбранного альтернативного браузера.

Кроме того, европейские производители и продавцы компьютеров могут сами осуществлять выбор браузеров и продавать компьютеры с Windows 7 и заранее выбранным браузером. Сама Microsoft обязуется нe давить на своих партнеров, чтобы те выбирали "правильный" браузер.

securitylab.ru

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

*Catalyst 9.7 для Windows 7*

Компания AMD анонсировала выход драйверов Catalyst 9.7 (первых сертифицированных) для операционной системы Windows 7. Карты серии HD 4800 смогут показать на 8% больше FPS в Crysis и на 11% в Lost Planet. Загрузить драйвера для всех современных версий Windows можно здесь.

xard.ru

----------


## Kuzz

*Система активации Windows 7 уже взломана*

Это случилось cразу после утечки образа Windows 7 Ultimate OEM DVD, предназначенного для Lenovo, и вытаскивания из него OEM-ключей.

Еще раньше стало известно, что для крупных производителей семерка использует (surprise) практически ту же схему активации SLP (System-Locked Preinstallation), что и виста, только обновив ее до версии 2.1. Из чего следует, что с семеркой проходит все тот же старый трюк с правкой BIOS (для внесения в него идентификатора OEMID), регистрацией OEM-ключом и активацией с помощью соответствующего OEM-сертификата. Причем это легко проходит как для установленных OEM, так и Retail-версий (превращающихся в OEM с помощью пары команд).

Так что до недавнего времени все упиралось лишь в отсутствие утекших OEM-SLP ключей, что и разрешилось с этой утечкой. Что еще любопытнее, утекший ключ, похоже, является так называемым мастер-ключом, который позволит активировать системы от многих OEM-производителей, помимо Lenovo - HP, Dell, MSI и т.п. Для версий Windows 7 Professional, Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Home Basic, и Windows 7 Starter ключи еще не утекали, так что пиратствующим гражданам придется довольствоваться Ultimate-версией.

Источник: My Digital Life

bugtraq.ru

----------


## SDA

*Европейцам предложат Windows 7 с десятью браузерами*

Корпорация Microsoft предложит европейским покупателям Windows 7 выбрать для работы в интернете любой из десяти наиболее популярных браузеров, сообщает Ars Technica. Такая же возможность появится и у европейских пользователей Windows XP и Vista.

Выбрать браузер пользователи смогут с помощью специального сервиса, который запустит Microsoft. Если этим браузером станет не Internet Explorer, то последний можно будет удалить из операционной системы. Список браузеров в этом сервисе будет обновляться ежемесячно.

В сервис Microsoft по выбору браузера будут входить программы, занимающие не менее 0,5 процента европейского рынка. Один разработчик будет представлен в этом списке лишь одним браузером.

Служба по выбору браузера для Windows будет распространяться в Европе через Windows Update. В настоящее время это предложение Microsoft рассматривает Еврокомиссия. Если оно будет одобрено, то обновления, позволяющие выбрать браузер пользователям Windows XP и Vista, появятся в Windows Update в течение трех-шести месяцев. Пользователям Windows 7 приложение по выбору браузера будет доступно начиная с 22 октября, когда начнутся продажи этой операционной системы.

В январе 2009 года Еврокомиссия заявила, что Microsoft нарушает закон о конкуренции, поставляя операционную систему Windows вместе со встроенным браузером Internet Explorer. Это разбирательство поддержали компании Opera, Mozilla, Google, Oracle, Sun и IBM.

В июле текущего года газета The Wall Street Journal со ссылкой на данные, полученные из собственных источников, сообщила, что Еврокомиссия обяжет Microsoft сделать частью операционной системы Windows, предназначенной для Европы, все основные браузеры. Тогда же Microsoft заявила о готовности удалить Internet Explorer из Windows 7, однако это не устроило европейских антимонопольщиков.

По данным аналитической компании StatCounter, в настоящее время самым популярным браузером Европы является Internet Explorer, который предпочитают 42,3 процента пользователей. Mozilla Firefox занимает 41,4 процента европейского рынка браузеров. Opera пользуются 9,2 процента европейских интернетчиков, Google Chrome – 3,5 процента, Apple Safari – 2,7 процента.

----------


## SDA

*Корпорация Microsoft продлила на год возможность перехода с Windows 7 на Windows XP*

После волнений рынка на фоне грядущего выхода Windows 7, корпорация Microsoft пересмотрела политику для операционной системы Windows XP, которая уже достаточно давно снята с розничных продаж. В итоге был продлен максимальный срок возможного перехода с лицензионной версии Windows 7 на Windows XP на год, вместо предыдущих шести месяцев. Таким образом, покупатели новых компьютеров и ноутбуков с предустановленной операционной системой Windows 7 после 22 октября еще на протяжении года смогут произвести переход на более старую версию Windows XP. 
В то же время, коммерческие потребители, а именно организации смогут осуществить подобную процедуру только в течение шести месяцев. В итоге о расширении парка Windows компьютеров корпоративным клиентам требуется думать уже сейчас, если они, конечно, хотят остаться на Windows XP, потому что в противном случае у них будет единственная возможность, перейти только на Windows Vista, хотя смысла в этом не будет уже никакого.
overclockers.ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Главный юридический советник Microsoft Дейв Хайнер заявил, что корпорация отказывается от планов по поставке в Европу специальной безбраузерной версии ОС Windows 7, ранее известной как Windows 7E. Вместо этого, будет поставлена обычная операционная система, где предусмотрена возможность выбора нескольких браузеров.  
 Планировалось, что выпуск Windows 7E разрешит разногласия Microsoft с европейскими антимонопольными органами, обвинявшими софтверного гиганта в нерыночных методах продвижения браузера Internet explorer, а также в намеренном ограничивании конкурирующих решений. 
    В итоге ЕС и Microsoft все-таки согласовали условия, в соответствии с которыми Windows 7 будет работать с браузерами. Дейв Хайнер говорит, что помимо давления со стороны ЕС, отказаться от выпуска Windows 7 без браузеров вынудили и многочисленные бизнес- и OEM-партнеры, заявившие, что подобный подход будет крайне неудобен на практике. 
    Одновременно с этим представители Microsoft объявили расценки на "семейные лицензии" для Windows 7, которые предусматривают установку одного и того же дистрибутива Windows 7 на три компьютера. "Семейная" версия Windows 7 Home Premium обойдется при покупке в США в 149 долларов. 
    Также Microsft выпустит опцию Windows Anytime Upgrade, которая позволит пользователям переходить с одной версии на другую (более старшую, но не наоборот). Так, переход с Windows 7 Starter Edition на Home Premium обойдется в 80 долларов. Такой переход будет в ряде случаев целесообразен для владельцев продвинутых нетбуков. Также известно, что за 90 долларов можно будет перейти с Windows 7 Home Premium до Windows 7 Professional, тогда как движение с Home Premiun до Windows 7 Ultimate обойдется в 140 долларов. В среднем цены перехода с версии на версию в случае с Windows 7 стали на 12% дешевле, чем в случае с Windows Vista

securitylab.ru

----------


## SDA

*Microsoft предупреждает об опасности использования активаторов*

Как и предполагалось, Microsoft ответила на новости о том, что пираты нашли способ обойти систему активации Windows 7, заявив, что не рекомендует своим пользователям пользоваться пиратскими версиями своих продуктов. Однако, руководство компании счастливо видеть горячее стремление пользователей установить Windows 7.

В связи с появлением в сети активатора, который позволяет обойти систему активации Windows 7, буквально через пару дней после передачи системы ОЕМ-производителям Microsoft выступила со следующим заявлением:

"Microsoft настоятельно рекомендует не загружать Windows 7 из непроверенных источников. Загрузка Windows 7 из пиринговых сетей является пиратством и может подвергнуть пользователей неоправданному риску и, в частности, заражению вирусами, троянами и иным вредоносным ПО, которым изобилует пиратское ПО. Это может нанести серьезный ущерб хранящейся на компьютере информации и привести к краже персональных данных" - заявил пресс-секретарь Microsoft.

Тем не менее, похоже, что Microsoft довольна популярность своей новой ОС: "Нам, безусловно, льстит, что пользователям невтерпеж установить Windows 7" - добавил пресс-секретарь.

Ни для кого не секрет, что в стародавние времена Microsoft нравились пользователи, использующие пиратские версии Windows, поскольку они помогали распространить ОС, и с течением времени этот подход доказал свое право на жизнь, ведь сегодня Windows является наиболее популярной операционной системой. Microsoft, конечно, может "настоятельно рекомендовать" пользователям приобретать лицензионную Windows 7, но очевидно, что компания больше желает, чтобы пользователи совершили обновление.

Тем временем, Microsoft пообещала внести ключ, утечка которого произошла из Lenovo (прим. ред. - снова китайцы отметились), в список заблокированных, поэтому все те, кто им воспользовались доживут лишь до первой проверки на сайтах Microsoft. Lenovo, со своей стороны, проведет внутреннее расследование, чтобы отыскать автора утечки, ведь теперь компании предстоит получать новый ключ в Microsoft. 

http://www.betanews.com

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Microsoft назвала стоимость апгрейда Windows 7

 Апгрейд операционной системы Windows 7 версии Starter до Windows 7 Home Premium будет стоить 80 долларов. Об этом сообщается в официальном блоге разработчиков Windows. 
За переход с Windows 7 Home Premium на Windows 7 Professional придется заплатить на 10 долларов больше. Переход с Windows 7 Home Premium на Windows 7 Ultimate будет стоить 140 долларов. Апгрейд операционной системы Windows Vista Home Premium до Vista Ultimate стоит на 12 процентов дороже. 
 Кроме того, Microsoft опубликовала стоимость Windows 7 Home Premium в версии Family Pack. Она составит 150 долларов. 
Family Pack представляет собой семейную лицензию на операционную систему. Она предназначена для квалифицированных домашних пользователей ПК и позволяет установить одну копию Windows 7 на три компьютера. 
Продажи Windows 7 начнутся 22 октября. В этот день появятся версии этой операционной системы на 14 языках, включая русский. 31 октября выйдет еще 21 локализованная версия Windows 7. 
 Коробочная версия операционной системы Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium в США будет стоить 199 долларов. Windows 7 Professional обойдется в 299 долларов, Windows 7 Ultimate - в 319 долларов. За Windows 7 Home Premium европейцы заплатят 119,99 евро, за Professional - 285,99 евро, за Ultimate - 299,99 евро. 
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/08/03/upgrade/

----------


## SDA

*Windows 7 опередила Vista по всем показателям*

Результаты комплексных тестов показали, что новая операционная система Windows 7 производительнее своих предшественниц — Vista и XP.
Операционная система Microsoft Windows 7 обрела статус RTM (release to manufacturing) совсем недавно, и, наконец, в Сети стали появляться первые отзывы о финальной версии продукта, который пользователи ждали несколько лет.

Ресурс ZDNet опубликовал сравнительный тест Windows 7, где производительность новинки сравнивается с показателями своих предшественниц – Windows Vista SP2 и Windows XP SP3. Каждая из операционных систем была представлена в 64−битном издании, а испытания проводились на трех компьютерах – нетбуке, ноутбуке бизнес-класса и мощном игровом ПК.

Первым делом журналисты ZDNet измерили скорость ежедневных операций – включения и выключения. Новинка показала себя хорошо – «семерка» продемонстрировала лучшие среди своих предшественников результаты, правда, с отрывом в несколько секунд. Что интересно, при использовании твердотельных дисков система загружается, в среднем, за 15−20 секунд, в то время как традиционные жесткие диски позволяют включить ПК только за минуту.

Следующим тестом стала проверка на «прожорливость» операционной системы – в этом испытании оценивалось скорость заполнения и рациональность использования памяти. Так, даже при включенной функции SuperFetch (которая ускоряет работу наиболее часто используемых приложений, но требует больше свободной оперативной памяти) Windows 7 «съела» только 600 Мб спустя пять минут после запуска, в то время как Vista заняла под свои нужды 1,5 Гб уже через 3 минуты работы.

Последним испытанием стали синтетические тесты, часто используемые для разносторонней проверки производительности компьютеров. Тут Windows 7 снова вышла победителем, причем в одних режимах результаты  были очень близки, а в других отрыв новинки составлял внушительные 61%.

Таким образом, не зря журналисты называли Windows 7 «работой над ошибками» — операционная система действительно получилась быстрее и производительнее предшественниц, причем независимо от аппаратной платформы. Однако, насколько эти преимущества и другие нововведения по вкусу конечным пользователям — покажет время.
тест http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=22006

----------


## Lexxus

*Напишите приложение для Windows 7 и выиграйте 17777$*


*Компания Microsoft организовала конкурс Code7 Contest, призванный выявить и наградить приложения Windows 7, которые обладают инновациями, имеют значение для пользователей и используют технологические возможности Windows 7.*

Для участия в конкурсе необходимо в срок до 23:59 10-го октября 2009 года оставить на сайте Microsoft свою заявку, состоящую из приложения и краткого демонстрационного видео, рассказывающего о конкурсанте и об идеи его приложения. Каждый конкурсант может составить до трех заявок. В конкурсе могут участвовать студенты, профессионалы и энтузиасты, достигшие 18 лет. Впрочем, жители Кубы, Ирана, Северной Кореи, Судана и провинции Квебек в Канаде, могут не беспокоиться.

Чтобы поучаствовать, вам необходимо написать оригинальное ориентированное на пользователя клиентское приложение, которое работает под Windows 7 (например, Win32, WPF, MFC или Winforms) и приписать его к одной из следующих категорий: Упрости свою жизнь (Simplify My Life); Больше медиа, больше места (More Media More Places); Игры (Gaming); Работа отовсюду (Work From Anywhere); Безопасность вашей работы (Safeguard Your Work) и/или Приложения для лучшего завтра (Applications for a Better Tomorrow).

Приложение должно использовать как минимум одну из следующих технологических возможностей Windows 7 (чем больше используется возможностей, тем лучше): Библиотеки Libraries, Windows Touch, Shell Integration, DirectX 11, платформа Sensor and Location. После написания приложения, вам необходимо создать .wmv видео на английском языке, которое поясняет и демонстрирует работу вашего приложения. Видео не должно быть длиннее трех минут, а его размер не должен превышать 10MB.

Затем заявки будут поделены по географическому признаку, и группа судей выберет из них нескольких победителей и финалистов, которые будут приглашены на презентацию своих приложений на PDC2009. Призов будет несколько – от $1000 до $17777. Более подробные правила участия и распределения призов можно найти на странице конкурса.


новость взята с winline.ru

----------


## SDA

*Режим Windows XP заработал в Windows 7*
Выпущено приложение Windows XP Mode RC, которое позволяет пользователям Windows 7 Ultimate и Professional запускать в среде своей текущей операционной системы приложения в режиме полной совместимости с Windows XP. 
Корпорация Microsoft выпустила релиз-кандидат Windows XP Mode — программного обеспечения, позволяющего добиться максимальной совместимости приложений, написанных для Windows XP и запускаемых в среде Windows 7.

Для того чтобы реализовать такую функциональность, помимо Windows XP Mode, необходимо скачать и установить Windows Virtual PC — программную платформу (движок) для виртуальной операционной системы. Оба компонента могут быть поставлены только на Windows 7 Professional или на Windows 7 Ultimate. Другие версии в данной инициативе не поддерживаются. При этом необходимо, чтобы процессор компьютера, на который выполняется установка, поддерживал технологию Intel VT или AMD-V. Их необходимо предварительно включить в BIOS.

При работе с Windows XP Mode на рабочем столе Windows 7 создается отдельное окно, в котором запускается рабочий стол XP. Поддерживается доступ к папкам Windows 7 из среды Windows XP, а также работа с буфером (копирование и вставка). Пользователь может запускать приложения из окна Windows XP Mode и выносить ярлыки на рабочий стол «семерки». Доступ к программам, запускаемым в режиме совместимости, можно получить из основного меню Windows 7, а при помощи «выпрыгивающих списков» получить доступ к последним рабочим документам. Имеется возможность настройки того, где будут храниться файлы Windows XP, а также возможность отключить взаимодействие виртуальных логических дисков в случае необходимости.

Если в режиме Windows XP Mode работает несколько компьютеров, например, это может иметь место в корпоративной среде, для их управления можно использовать Microsoft Enterprise Desktop Virtualization (MED-V).
Бета-версия приложения была выпущена в апреле 2009 г. С тех пор в нее была добавлена поддержка интерфейса USB. Используя Windows XP Mode RC, пользователь может осуществлять прямую печать на принтере и сканирование из приложений, запущенных в среде XP. То же самое касается и внешних USB-накопителей, доступ к которым стало возможным получить непосредственно из виртуальной среды.

Несмотря на выпуск XP Mode, в Microsoft рекомендуют использовать более новые версий приложений, которые написаны для Windows 7 изначально, так как они обладают более высоким уровнем стабильности и безопасности. Кроме того, в компании советуют ставить для Windows XP Mode отдельный антивирус. 

По словам аналитика IDC Ричарда Шима (Richard Shim), данный шаг свидетельствует о том, что XP до сих пор играет важную роль на рынке, и полностью отказаться от этой системы может далеко не каждый. Режим XP создан для удовлетворения текущих потребностей клиентов и не является одним из способов обновления системы до последней версии.

Согласно опросу Dimensional Research, проведенному в апреле этого года, проблемы совместимости, которые могут возникнуть после установки Windows 7, беспокоят 67% опрошенных ИТ-специалистов. Девять из десяти респондентом беспокоятся о том, что на новой системе заработают текущие версии программ. Более половины респондентов заявили, что по крайней мере отложат переход из-за отсутствия средств. 

В июле 2009 г. по результатам аналогичного опроса, проведенного ScriptLogic, выяснилось, что переходить на «семерку» планирует лишь 4 из 10 компаний. Около 40% компаний объяснила данное решение отсутствием временных и финансовых ресурсов. 

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/08/05/356447

----------


## Kuzz

Критическая ошибка неконтролируемой утечки памяти, найденная в Windows 7, может, по мнению экспертов, привести либо к переносу даты выпуска финальной версии новой операционной системы, либо к немедленному выпуску «заплатки». 

Для воспроизведения ошибки достаточно открыть окно командного процессора CMD.com и запустить проверку жесткого диска утилитой CHKDSK <буква диска :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  /r. Наблюдать неконтролируемую утечку памяти можно в Диспетчере задач (открывается комбинацией Ctrl+Shift+Esc): процесс chkdsk.exe начнет потреблять все больше и больше ресурсов. В итоге либо остановится проверка диска, зависнув в момент достижения 90-процентного потребления от общего объема памяти в системе, либо произойдет критический сбой работы компьютера с выводом «синего экрана смерти»» (BSOD). Проблема наблюдается при запуске CHKDSK на вторичном (не являющемся загрузочным) жестком диске. Ошибка обнаружена в 32- и 64-разрядных редакциях Windows 7 RTM. 

В экспертных тестах ресурса InfoWorld ошибка была успешно воспроизведена в трех редакциях Windows 7 на двух платформах (нетбуке на базе Intel Atom и ноутбуке с процессором Intel Core 2 Duo) и в окружении виртуальной машины VMware Workstation 6.5.2. Как следует из отчета, причина проблемы заключается в некорректной работе стека драйверов файловой системы NTFS. 

Стивен Синофски (Steven Sinofsky), президент подразделения Windows в Microsoft, попытался успокоить общественность, взволнованную сообщением о критической ошибке в новой ОС, приводящей к сбою работы при выполнении столь простой операции, как проверка диска на наличие ошибок. По его словам, корпорация уже начала проведение нагрузочных тестов на 40 различных платформах с целью воспроизведения ошибки. 
Подробности

uinc.ru

----------


## SDA

*Обновление до Windows 7 будет жестким*

 Информация, опубликованная Microsoft относительно способов, с помощью которых пользователи Windows XP и Vista смогут обновиться до Windows 7, наталкивает на мысли о том, что всем им придется пережить трудное время, устанавливая новую операционную систему.

Опубликованная Wall Street Journal таблица показывает, что без серьезных изменений пользователям удастся обойтись лишь в весьма ограниченном числе случаев. Большинству из них придется стирать жесткий диск и ставить систему с нуля.

Это весьма тревожные новости для тех организаций, которые предпочли остаться на Windows XP и подождать Windows 7 вместо того, чтобы переходить на Vista. IT-персоналу таких компаний придется затратить уйму усилий на осуществление массового резервного копирования и проведения "чистых" установок на огромном числе машин.

Даже для пользователей Vista путь к обновлению будет нелегким. Несмотря на то, что некоторые версии можно будет обновить без стирания жесткого диска, относиться это по большей части будет к переходу на Windows 7 Ultimate, а не Professional или Home.

Таким образом, можно предположить, что старт Windows 7 будет не таким уж гладким, как многие ожидали. Новых компьютеров это не коснется, а вот реализация корпоративных программ обновления до Windows 7 может быть затруднена.

таблица http://mossblog.allthingsd.com/files...rade-chart.png

----------


## dark

Microsoft выпустила официальную таблицу с информацией о возможности обновления для различных редакций операционных систем Windows Vista.

Итак, о чем же говорит таблица? Информация просто "воодушевляет". Только те ячейки на пересечении строк и столбцов соответствующих версий Windows Vista и Windows 7, которые окрашены зеленым и содержат текст "In-Place Upgrade", говорят о возможности обновления в виде безболезненного перехода. Иными словами, нетронутыми останутся все пользовательские файлы, настройки и программы. Синих клеток намного больше, как и разочарования ими привнесенного (к слову, целесообразность включения в список Windows Vista Starter более чем сомнительна). Они свидетельствуют, что все без исключения обладатели установленных на своих ПК 32-битных редакций Windows Vista будут иметь возможность обновить их только до таких же 32-битных версий Windows 7. Аналогичное правило касается 64-битных систем. Безрадостным исключением являются Windows Vista Home Basic и Home Premium, для которых опция обновления до Windows 7 Professional вовсе отсутствует – только Windows 7 Home Premium и Ultimate (хотя выход есть: обновить ОС с Vista Home до Windows 7 Home Premium, затем с помощью Windows Anytime Upgrade перейти уже к Professional).

Остальным клиентам софтверного гиганта, включая обладателей Windows XP, предстоит рутинная и долгая процедура полноценной установки на системный раздел диска новой ОС, которой будет предшествовать резервирование на дополнительный раздел или другой диск всех пользовательских файлов; форматирование раздела; возвращение файлов обратно; установка заново всех программ и соответствующая их настройка. Microsoft, по некоторой информации, намерена выпустить программу "Easy Transfer" ("Простой перенос"), которая должна помочь в этом процессе, но касается ее функциональность лишь персональных настроек, приложения по-прежнему потребуют инсталляцию с нуля.

http://www.3dnews.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

*Windows 7 Starter Edition будет иметь верхние аппаратные лимиты*

Исполнительный директор Microsoft Стив Баллмер сообщил, что начальная версия Windows 7 предназначенная для установки на нетбуки, будет иметь свои аппаратные ограничения, поэтому установить новую ОС на настольный ПК или полнофункциональный ноутбук не получится.

Кроме этого, Windows 7 Starter Edition не будет находиться в свободной продаже, ее распространение будет ограничено рядом развивающихся стран, а также компаниями-производителями нетбуков, такими как Asus, Acer, HP и т п. 

Ранее в Microsoft планировали ввести искусственное ограничение на три одновременно запущенных программы в Windows 7 Starter Edition, однако недавно от данного ограничения было решено отказаться.

На данный момент точных данных о том, какие именно лимиты в Windows 7 Starter будут присутствовать нет, однако источники в Microsoft указывают, что ОС не будет устанавливаться на компьютеры, размер дисплея которых превышает 10,2 дюйма, жесткий диск 250 Гб (либо 64-гигабайтный SSD), а процессор должен быть одноядерным и не быстрее 2 гигагерц.

Нет пока и точных цен на Windows 7 Starter Edition, однако большинство аналитиков предсказывают, что новая ОС будет чуть дороже Windows XP Home. 

cybersecurity.ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Корпорация Microsoft подтвердила, что пользователи новой ОС Windows 7, релиз которой намечен на 22 октября, смогут использовать свою копию операционной системы без активации в течение 120 дней.
Хотя Microsoft по-прежнему планирует напоминать пользователям о необходимости активировать свою новую операционную систему по истечении первых 30 дней, небольшая команда: slmgr -rearm, набранная в командной строке Windows 7, позволяет три раза сбросить данный счетчик до нулевой отметки.
Все это звучит крайне заманчиво. Непонятно, правда, зачем пользователям, купившим легальную копию ОС Windows 7, откладывать ее активацию на три месяца. Однако данная опция может пригодиться тем энтузиастам, кто скачает бесплатную копию Windows 7, а на изучение всех ее функций 30 дней будет недостаточно.
Кроме того, уже появились шутливые предположения, что возможность продления периода без активации сыграет на руку пиратам. Ведь у пользователей появится возможность каждые три месяца приобретать новые пиратские копии Windows 7, что в целом все равно выгоднее, чем покупать диск с легальной операционной системой.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Корпорация Microsoft подтвердила, что пользователи новой ОС Windows 7, релиз которой намечен на 22 октября, смогут использовать свою копию операционной системы без активации в течение 120 дней.


Она кстати действительно чудно себя ведет очень в этом плане, по крайней мере корпоративная версия ... при установке не спрашивает ключей и серийников, и только где-то в экране с данными о системе есть отметка, что до первого напоминания о необходимости активации осталось N дней.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Она кстати действительно чудно себя ведет очень в этом плане, по крайней мере корпоративная версия ... при установке не спрашивает ключей и серийников, и только где-то в экране с данными о системе есть отметка, что до первого напоминания о необходимости активации осталось N дней.


Круто.. А потом приходит ОН, всеобъемлющий и неиллюзорный.. МС жжот

----------


## SDA

*Бесплатное обновление до Windows 7 обойдется в десятки евро*

Для обновления предустановленной ОС до Windows 7 Microsoft рекомендует обычным и бизнес-пользователям, не заключавшим контракты "software assurance", купить ПК с Vista, а затем обновить ее через своих вендоров. Сама лицензия при этом будет бесплатной, но доставку дистрибутива, если компьютер был собран не в России, придется оплатить. Поскольку конкретную компанию-партнера, которая доставит диск в Россию, выбирают производители ПК, на которые была предустановлена предыдущая версия ОС, то цены таких обновлений отличаются для разных поставщиков.

Как рассказала CNews Екатерина Крымова, представитель Fujitsu-Siemens, российскому пользователю, который решит воспользоваться программой, кроме доставки, нужно будет оплатить еще и растаможку дистрибутива. "Я затрудняюсь привести точную стоимость доставки из Германии, поскольку оплата производится не нам, - говорит она. – Но если бы программой пользовался немец, заказывающий диск локально, то обновление обошлось бы ему в €10-15. В случае России сумма, разумеется, будет выше".

"Для российских пользователей доставка будет стоить $20,56", - назвала точную сумму Анна Богомаз, представитель Acer. Олег Корчагин из российского отделения компании Toshiba, также участвующей в программе обновлений, в ответ на вопрос CNews о цене получения дистрибутива из Германии привел диапазон цен от €30 до €60 в зависимости от региона России. По его словам, для Москвы стоимость составит порядка €35-40.

За доставку бесплатного обновления Windows Vista до Windows 7 из Европы придется заплатить от $21,5 до €60.

Представитель HP Дмитрий Ефремов заявил CNews, что затраты на обновление ОС, предустановленной на ПК этой компании, составит $45 для любой точки России. "Это практически половина стоимости OEM-версии ОС", - добавил он. Названные суммы целиком получат компании, занимающиеся распространением дисков: доли производителей ПК в них нет. Получить обновление ОС можно будет начиная с 22 октября 2009 г. 

Источник: http://www.cnews.ru

----------


## SDA

*Windows 7: технические тонкости*

Вторая часть интерактивного интервью о Windows 7. На технические вопросы отвечают специалисты Microsoft: Антон Котов, Максим Фёдоров, Александр Ильичёв.
http://www.computerra.ru/interactive/interview/453324/

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Корпорация Microsoft сообщила, что в некоторых случаях обновление Windows Vista Service Pack (SP) 1 до новейшей ОС Windows 7 может продлиться 20 с лишним часов. Один из разработчиков Крис Фернандес рассказал, что в лучшем случае обновление займет 1 час 24 минуты. Ну а на собственно установку Windows 7 уйдет от 27 до 46 минут. 
Microsoft протестировала процесс обновления Windows Vista до Windows 7. Для этого были использованы три компьютера с различными конфигурациями, которые условно можно отнести к машинам обычных пользователей, профессионалов и администраторов. Искомые профили разнятся по двум параметрам: объему пользовательских данных и числу установленных приложений. Так, конфигурация обычного пользователя включала 70 Гбайт данных и 20 приложений, а администраторский профиль содержал 650 Гбайт информации и 40 инсталлированных программ. 
В Microsoft заявили, что процесс замены Vista SP1 на Windows 7 занимает по крайней мере на 5% меньше времени по сравнению с обновлением Vista SP1 до новой копии SP1
Однако, в ряде случаев обновление длится очень долго. Например, четыре из 16 тестовых сценариев заняли меньше двух часов, а 8 — меньше трех. Рекорд скорости (84 минуты) поставлен на высококлассном ПК с профилем обычного пользователя при переходе на 64-разрядную Windows 7. Самым неторопливым (20 часов 15 минут) оказалось обновление на обычном ПК административного профиля до 32-разрядной Windows 7. 
Чистая установка, разумеется, была не столь долгой: 27–39 минут требует 32-разрядная Windows 7, 30–47 минут — 64-разрядная. Однако надо учесть, что дополнительное время также потребуется на повторную инсталляцию и настройку всех необходимых приложений и восстановление из резервной копии рабочих данных. 
Обновление XP до Windows 7 не анализировалось, так как в данном случае возможна лишь чистая установка

securitylab.ru

----------


## SDA

Сеть, которая знает всё, сообщает о ценах на ОЕМ-версии операционной системы Microsoft Windows 7, до мировой премьеры которой осталось около трех недель. 
OEM-версии программного обеспечения Microsoft ориентированы исключительно на сборщиков/производителей персональных компьютеров и серверов. Такие модификации не предназначены для распространения среди конечных пользователей отдельно от компьютерной техники. В случае настольных ОС и приложений действует также требование по предварительной установке этого программного обеспечения на ПК.

Как сообщается, ОЕМ-версии Windows 7 будут куда дешевле не только коробочных выпусков ОС, но и процедуры апгрейда. Так, ОЕМ-редакции Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional и Ultimate будут предлагаться сборщикам систем соответственно за 110, 140 и 190 долларов. Для сравнения: для тех же модификаций ОС обновление с предыдущей версии обойдется рядовым покупателям в 120, 200 и 220 долларов. Пользователи, которые захотят приобрести Windows 7, не участвуя в программе обновления, должны будут заплатить за версию Home Premium $200, за редакцию Professional — $300, а за Ultimate — $320. 
http://soft.compulenta.ru/462892/

----------


## Kuzz

Microsoft с 1 октября начала производство релизных версий системы Windows XP Mode, предназначенной для установки в среду Windows 7. Windows XP Mode эмулирует среду операционной системы Windows XP, чтобы пользователи могли запускать старые приложения в среде операционной системы, которая по-прежнему остается популярной.

......

В Microsoft сообщили, что Windows XP Mode создает условия полной эмуляции Windows XP Service Pack 3 и работает с Windows 7 Professional, Ultimate и Enterprise. Новая разработка ориентирована в первую очередь на малый и средний бизнес, которые ранее укоряли Microsoft в отсутствии должной обратной совместимости. Windows XP Mode позволит перед запуском конкретного приложения выбрать режим запуска. Кроме того, для большей безопасности пользователи могут даже заблокировать режим разделения драйверов между Windows 7 и Windows XP.

cybersecurity.ru

----------


## SDA

С приближением даты финального релиза Windows 7, в корпорации Microsoft продолжают полировать и дополнительные возможности для новой операционной системы. Так вчера было полностью завершено тестирование уникального, как для настольной ОС, режима Windows XP. Он предложит пользователю возможность полной интеграции старых приложений и средств с Windows 7. 22 октября в день официального старта продаж в центре загрузок Microsoft Download Center будет доступно специальное дополнение, которое позволит фактически одновременно работать с двумя операционными системами сразу. Это должно обеспечить плавность миграции с уже устаревшей Windows XP на Windows 7. По своей сути, режим Windows XP представляет собой не что иное, как виртуальную машину, оптимизированную на полную интеграцию с основным системным окружением. Инсталляционный пакет уже содержит развернутую версию Windows XP, готовую к работе и не требующую никакой активации. 
От пользователей требуется лишь наличие в системе процессора, который поддерживает технологию аппаратной визуализации, а также материнской платы, которая активирует данную опцию.

overclockers.ru

----------


## SDA

Западные журналисты раскопали прайс-лист компании NewEgg, который отображает цены на OEM-версии Windows 7 (т.е. такие, которые жёстко привязаны к вашему оборудованию). Если вы покупаете в магазине компьютер или ноутбук с предустановленной операционной системой от Microsoft - почти наверняка там установлена именно OEM-версия Windows.

Итак, цены:

    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $174.99
    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 3-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $549.99

    Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $134.99
    Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 3-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $409.99

    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $99.99
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 3-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $309.99 

Вот такие интересные цены (кстати, данное торговое предприятие находится на территории США, но вряд ли, думаю, это имеет большое значение). Можете заранее прицениться, а также прикинуть, какую часть стоимости нового компьютера составляет Windows 7...

fcenter.ru

----------


## Vagon

> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM. Цена: $174.99


На один комп это недорого.Хотя,у нас будет стоить в 2 раза дороже.
Если ориентироваться по этой цене,то выходит,что дешевле,чем ХР.
Можно ориентировочно сказать 7-ка в каком порядке по ценам будет ХР - Виста - ? или как.

----------


## Гоча

Мдааа... конкретно с моим доходом лучше работать в DOS-e или Linux-e...

----------


## SDA

Несмотря на то, что до официального старта продаж коробочных версий Windows 7 осталось менее 20 дней, активировать ее легально при помощи ключа можно уже сейчас. Корпорация Microsoft уже начала отгрузку коробок с Windows в розничные сети с запретом на какую-либо демонстрацию или продажу. Но предприимчивая жилка живет фактически в каждом жителе планеты, который знает, что такое деньги и как с ними можно поступить. 
На американском Интернет-аукционе eBay можно найти не только лоты для предварительного заказа и купоны для бесплатного обновления, но и полные версии, ключи для активации RTM-релиза, а также коробочные варианты для перехода с Windows Vista.
Ключ активации стоит в среднем $25, причем получить его можно практически моментально после оплаты. Некоторые продавцы за последние два дня реализовали более десятка позиций. Естественно такой вариант без носителя и наклейки с кодом не является доказательством легальности системы, но домашнему пользователю вполне сгодится. Другое дело коробочные варианты. На них пытаются заработать больше за счет использования аукционов. 
Как правило, все продавцы, которые не говорят о предварительном заказе и отгрузке после 22 числа, являются только что зарегистрированными. Вполне возможно, что в ближайшее время Microsoft надавит на руководство eBay с целью прикрыть незаконную лавочку. 

overclockers.ru

----------


## Kuzz

Новая операционная система от Microsoft – Windows 7 - в течение этого года несколько раз была доступна для пользователей в режиме бета-тестирования. Самая поздняя из этих версий перейдет в режим ограниченной функциональности уже в марте 2010 года. Это значит, что пользователям, чтобы продолжать использовать ПО, необходимо будет приобрести лицензию на Windows 7. О чем нужно знать организациям при покупке лицензий на эту ОС, каковы специальные предложения от Microsoft, какую лицензию выбрать? Обо всем этом пойдет речь в сегодняшнем материале.

Как и для любого другого коммерческого программного продукта, используемого в организации, для Windows 7 предполагается несколько вариантов приобретения. Microsoft предлагает широкий набор программ корпоративного лицензирования для организаций разных типов и размеров: Open License, Open Value, Open Value Subscription, Enterprise Agreement, Enterprise Agreement Subscription и др. Эти программы имеют следующие основные общие черты. Во-первых, настольная операционная система Windows поставляется по программам корпоративного лицензирования в виде лицензий на обновление. Приобрести лицензии на обновление можно только при наличии полной версии на соответствующую настольную операционную систему. Во-вторых, в эти программы входит возможность включения Software Assurance (SA) - программы поддержки корпоративных пользователей, дающей право перехода на новые версии лицензированных продуктов и другие преимущества. Software Assurance предлагается в качестве опции в программе Open License и является неотъемлемой частью соглашений Open Value, Open Value Subscription, Enterprise Agreement и Enterprise Agreement Subscription. Можно также приобрести подписку Software Assurance для некоторых коробочных и OEM-версий продуктов.
.....
cnews.ru

----------


## SDA

Исследования Кэтрин Эгберт (Katherine Egbert), аналитика компании Jefferies & Company, показали, что переход корпоративных пользователей на Windows 7 будет происходить быстрее, чем на прошлые версии Windows. Согласно отчету, сегодня под управлением Windows XP и Vista работает 740 миллионов компьютеров, к которым ежегодно добавляется 247 миллионов новых или модернизированных ПК. Тем не менее, по прогнозу Кэтрин Эгберт, в первый год 263 миллиона машин из этого парка перейдет на Windows 7. Во второй год это число составит 301, а на третий – 336 миллионов.

"Обычно компании начинают переход на новую ОС только через 1-2 года после ее выхода", - отмечается в отчете. "Это время необходимо для тестирования и планирования миграции. На этот раз, похоже, все будет происходить быстрее". В качестве обоснования этого положения, был приведен тот факт, что до сих пор 70% корпоративных ПК работает под управлением Windows XP и многие компании не стали мигрировать на Windows Vista, решив дождаться выхода Windows 7. Кроме того, ожидается, что Microsoft и производители ПО и аппаратного обеспечения начнут сокращать или вовсе откажутся от поддержки Windows XP. Кроме того, программа Windows Downgrade, согласно которой можно было при покупке ОС "понизить" ее до предыдущей версии, закончится в апреле 2010. Все это приведет к ускорению перехода на Windows 7.

Среди наиболее серьезных проблем миграции называлась необходимость улучшения компьютерного парка, так как многие корпоративные ПК не отвечают требованиям Windows 7, а также некоторые сложности перехода с Windows XP на Windows 7.
http://cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2009/10/16/366028

----------


## SDA

Windows 7 не имеет коренных архитектурных подвижек, но "базируется на поверхностных изменениях, сделанных в Microsoft Windows Vista" - так утверждается в докладе одного из рыночных аналитиков. 

Старший аналитик иследовательской компании Gartner Майкл Сильвер утверждает, что переход на новую операционную систему является "неизбежным" для большинства компаний. Однако это не значит, что будет значительный бум перехода на Windows 7 сразу.

"Релиз Windows 7 будет генерировать повышенный интерес как у индивидуальных потребителей, так и у малых бизнесов после официальной презентации "семерки", но корпоративный спрос "раскачается" лишь к концу 2010 года", - полагает Чарльз Смалдерс, управляющий вице-президент Gartner. "При чем просроченный цикл обновления аппаратного обеспечения (пресловутого "железа") и экономическая обстановка будут в равной степени важны при определении окончательного спроса на Windows 7 в 2010 году".

Компании предупреждены, что необходимо подумать о пяти факторах, прежде чем перейти на Windows 7. Следует планировать "съехать" с Windows XP до конца 2012 года, дабы избежать значительных проблем с поддержко в будущем. Они должны начать миграционные проекты прямо сейчас, так как обычно такой переход занимает от 12 до 18 месяцев. Им не следует пытаться "переждать" Windows 7, как в свое время некоторые компании игнорировали Windows 2000 и ждали Windows XP, а в итоге получили лишь дополнительные проблемы. Таково мнение Майкла Силвера.

Крупные компании также должны тщательно пересмотреть свои бюджеты, поскольку расходы на миграцию могут достигать $1930 на одного пользователя при переходе с Windows XP на Windows 7 и $510, чтобы переключиться с Vista на Windows 7.

Наконец, компании не должны ждать обновления Windows 7 SP1, чтобы начать тестирование и развертывание, особенно если они сознательно не использовали Windows Vista.

ko-online.com.ua

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Крупные компании также должны тщательно пересмотреть свои бюджеты, поскольку расходы на миграцию могут достигать $1930 на одного пользователя при переходе с Windows XP на Windows 7 и $510, чтобы переключиться с Vista на Windows 7.


Охренеть

----------


## craftix

> Охренеть


Я вот вообще не пойму откуда такие цифры.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я вот вообще не пойму откуда такие цифры.


Видать надо учитывать и апгрейд ЭВМ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Кстати можно проверить свой ПК на соответствия аппаратных компонентов к требованиям Windows 7 http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...adeAdvisor.msi

----------


## SDA

ОФФ, переход с леопарда на "снежного барса" обошелся мне в 990 рублей. Хорошее сравнение для переходящих на windows 7  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Количество предварительных заказов на Windows 7 в британском Amazon побило рекорд книги "Гарри Поттер и дары смерти", державшийся с 2007 года. Об этом пишет TechRadar со ссылкой на заявление представителей интернет-магазина. 

Популярность Windows 7 превзошла все ожидания, и спрос сохраняется на высоком уровне, говорит управляющий директор Amazon.co.uk Брайан Макбрайд. Предварительные продажи Windows 7 начались в конце июня 2009 года. Только за первые восемь часов было принято столько же заказов на новую операционную систему, сколько предыдущая система Vista набрала за три месяца предварительных продаж.

Причиной популярности могли послужить скидки, которые предоставлялись при предварительном заказе. Обновление с операционной системы Vista до Windows 7 версии Home Premium можно было заказать за 49 долларов, версии Professional - за 99 долларов.

Теперь эти скидки не действуют, и за обновления придется заплатить полную розничную цену - 119 и 199 долларов соответственно. Официально Windows 7 поступит в продажу 22 октября 2009 года. Покупателям, сделавшим предварительный заказ, интернет-магазин Amazon обещает доставить Windows 7 в день релиза.

http://www.techradar.com/

----------


## anton_dr

Премьера Windows 7!
Сегодня, 22 октября корпорация Microsoft объявит о выходе финальной версии новой операционной системы Windows 7.


В продажу по всему миру поступят десятки новейших моделей персональных компьютеров с предустановленной Windows 7, а также коробочные версии новинки.
Windows 7 — версия компьютерной операционной системы семейства Windows NT, следующая за Windows Vista.

По словам разработчиков, новая операционная система создавалась на основе мнения пользователей и партнеров с целью сделать работу с компьютером быстрее и проще. В Windows 7 были внесены существенные изменения, благодаря которым операционная система быстро загружается, стабильно работает с высокой скоростью, надежно защищена, взаимодействует с существующими приложениями и устройствами, а также позволяет получить максимальную отдачу от современного мощного оборудования.

Из новшеств можно отметить возможность отключения или включения браузера Internet Explorer, поддержку multitouch-мониторов, функцию Branch Cache, которая позволяет снизить задержки у пользователей, работающих с компьютером удаленно. Кроме того, ОС обладает функцией ReadyBoost, которая позволяет использовать флэш-накопитель как дополнительную кэш-память для ускорения работы системы. Дополнительным преимуществом Windows 7 можно считать более тесную интеграцию с производителями драйверов.

Сегодня вечером на сайте Microsoft.com будет выложена видеозапись официального запуска Windows 7 в Нью-Йорке .


А пока, как и в Amazon, вы сможете сделать предзаказ на Microsoft Windows 7 в Allsoft.ru

----------


## SDA

Добавлю:
В Москве премьера Windows 7 намечена сегодня на 16-30 - по этому поводу собирают прессу и партнеров корпорации. Будут показаны новые модели компьютеров с этой ОС. Затем на праздновании обещают включить трансляцию вечеринки из Нью-Йорка с участием Стива Баллмера. 
http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/10/22/366706

----------


## Kacnep

> Количество предварительных заказов на Windows 7, побило рекорд книги "Гарри Поттер и дары смерти", державшийся с 2007 года.


Очень показательное сравнение. :Diablo:

----------


## Kacnep

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила крупнейший патч, чтобы решить ряд проблем безопасности в своих программах, в том числе еще тестируемой операционной системы Windows 7, сообщает Reuters.

Всего новые «заплатки» закроют 34 уязвимых места в Windows, Internet Explorer, Silverlight, Office и других продуктах компании.  Шесть из патчей – высокоприоритетные и должны быть установлены немедленно, сообщила компания.

Microsoft надеется, что операционная система Windows 7, которая поступает в продажу 22 октября, будет более успешной, чем Vista, вышедшая три года назад.
Источник

----------

